# Bookster is Back!!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great news! Just got this announcement:

Dear AskAndy Forum Members,
Bookster Tailoring is proud to announce that it's NOW back and open for business!
Of particular note to Members is that the historic *AAAC member 5% discount *will be retained. Contact us for the discount code.

This is a new company, Tattersall Tweed Limited, founded by Bookster admirers from the past whilst still maintaining the full day to day involvement of Peter & Michelle King, the former owners of the company. 

Thisarrangement frees Peter & Michelle from other duties and enables them to concentrate solely on what they do best.....deliver with knowledge and passion a first class product at a highly competitive price that truly represents magnificent value to our friends.

The new owners are steeped in tailoring history with continuous family connections in the trade that date back over a 125 years and will thus, ensure that not only will the quality and consistency be of the highest quality that your money can buy, they will be able to offer shorter and more reliable delivery times without any compromise whatsoever to the finished garment.

Though Bookster is best known for Tweed, which will continue to be our speciality our Formal Suits will receive even greater prominence on the website than before. So much so, we are now also able to offer genuine English fully handcrafted Bespoke garments by appointment in either of our showrooms in Leeds or London.

Our prices have unfortunately but, inevitably had to rise since we were last open. However, there are now 3 distinct categories to choose from as we are still true to our commitment to ensure that Bookster is accessible to as many individuals and aficionados of quality tailoring, as possible.

The introductory range on offer on the site (*www.bookster.co.uk*) is just the beginning. The carefully selected fabric range will expand rapidly over the coming months and will include some very exclusive offerings so, it will be well worth signing up for our regular updates and newsletters.

If you have any queries or indeed any concerns from the past, and to subscribe for updates please direct mail Peter or Michelle at *[email protected] *and they will promptly and personally address all your questions.

Toby D Luper

Director


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmmm... I'm sure this will lead to some lively comments.Will the eBay store for vintage be returning?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And will undelivered orders finally come through? That would be a serious marketing and public relations plus.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Didn't they go out of business with quite a few members' orders undelivered?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Reuben said:


> Didn't they go out of business with quite a few members' orders undelivered?


Yes indeed!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

TweedyDon said:


> Yes indeed!


Then I'm not entirely sure why anyone would risk ordering from them without some sort of guarantee, especially since they've just reopened.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Odradek said:


> Hmmm... I'm sure this will lead to some lively comments.Will the eBay store for vintage be returning?


No, strictly tailoring


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> And will undelivered orders finally come through? That would be a serious marketing and public relations plus.


This is a new business , new owners for whom we work but the new owners are sympathetic towards anybody who lost out, PM me for details


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Reuben said:


> Then I'm not entirely sure why anyone would risk ordering from them without some sort of guarantee, especially since they've just reopened.


The new owners have impeccable credentials and guarantee satisfaction and delivery of course. The new company will not be subject to the circumstances that befell the original business


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I am still a bit dubious... That whole "fool me once..." adage keeps reverberating in my head.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

bookster1uk said:


> The new owners have impeccable credentials and guarantee satisfaction and delivery of course. The new company will not be subject to the circumstances that befell the original business


You have a brass neck.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I remember reading at the time when Bookster ceased business about a connection with Bespoke Mears. Does anyone know what the precise relationship was, and is, between the two businesses?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Andy said:


> This arrangement frees Peter & Michelle from other duties


"This arrangement frees Peter & Michelle from other *obligations*"<----Fixed it for you.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> I am still a bit dubious... That whole "fool me once..." adage keeps reverberating in my head.


Yes, quite. This raises a lot of questions in my mind.

If really under new ownership, I find it bemusing that the new owners think this is anything other than tainted brand. And is it really a phoenix firm? (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_company)

Well worth reading: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?136413-Bookster-Closing&highlight=bookster

Surprised Andy is giving it airtime to be honest.


----------



## duckbill (Jul 15, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> I remember reading at the time when Bookster ceased business about a connection with Bespoke Mears. Does anyone know what the precise relationship was, and is, between the two businesses?


I believe that Mears made some (most?) of Bookster's items, but otherwise were unconnected. I know many people migrated to Mears--who have an untarnished reputation--when Bookster folded.


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

Why would a new firm take on the Kings, let alone the name Bookster, is beyond me? I'm still waiting for a jacket. Until it is delivered, you shall not get a single penny of my hard-earned money.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

duckbill said:


> I believe that Mears made some (most?) of Bookster's items, but otherwise were unconnected. I know many people migrated to Mears--who have an untarnished reputation--when Bookster folded.


Thank you.

Do you know if Bookster was, and is, essentially just a sales agent for Bespoke Mears?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Do you know if Bookster was, and is, essentially just a sales agent for Bespoke Mears?


They had cloths and some features that Mears didn't, but it seemed at the last that Mears was their main supplier.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

One might wonder why anyone would want to revive a brand name that seems to have such a reservoir of ill will. One sometimes pays a premium for acquiring "Good Will", perhaps in this case there was a discount for acquiring "Ill Will", although it might have been a better idea to select a totally new name.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Roycru said:


> although it might have been a better idea to select a totally new name.


Bingo! They might be skilled tailors, but they failed Marketing 101.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

phyrpowr said:


> They had cloths and some features that Mears didn't, but it seemed at the last that Mears was their main supplier.


Thanks for the clarification! :thumbs-up:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

velomane said:


> Why would a new firm take on the Kings, let alone the name Bookster, is beyond me? I'm still waiting for a jacket. Until it is delivered, you shall not get a single penny of my hard-earned money.


It will be interesting to see what they do after you PM them, perhaps they will make good on your order.

?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

bookster1uk said:


> The new owners have impeccable credentials and guarantee satisfaction and delivery of course. The new company will not be subject to the circumstances that befell the original business


What credentials, and what proof do we have that the same thing won't happen again? I'm hearing lots of pretty words but little concrete assurance.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> They might be skilled tailors,


If by "they" you mean Bookster, I don't believe they were ever tailors. Rather they contracted with Bespoke Mears, and perhaps others, to make garments to which they attached their label. This is not an uncommon practice.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, until I start hearing really good things about the New Booksters' cloth, cut, delivery time and customer service I'm a lot more likely to deal with Mearsbespoke directly. They've got a great reputation and anyone who can't find a cloth he likes from their gallery is just plain fussy! :biggrin:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> Well, until I start hearing really good things about the New Booksters' cloth, cut, delivery time and customer service I'm a lot more likely to deal with Mearsbespoke directly. They've got a great reputation and anyone who can't find a cloth he likes from their gallery is just plain fussy! :biggrin:


And no one posting on AAAC would be fussy about their clothing, right?


----------



## johwal (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very pleased to hear that Peter and Michelle are back in business. I hope they revive their Ebay store as well, which I thought was among the best.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

johwal said:


> I'm very pleased to hear that Peter and Michelle are back in business.


They obviously don't owe you any money...


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Based on my experience with Peter and Michelle, they impressed me as real square-shooters, and I wouldn't hesitate to do business with them again.

As to the sympathy expressed for Mears in this matter, I have been told by an American who had ties to Bookster--and I can't vouch for the truth of this, it's strictly hearsay--that Mears double-crossed the people at Bookster, stole their business model, set themselves up as competitors and was largely responsible for Bookster's going under.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

JLibourel said:


> Based on my experience with Peter and Michelle, they impressed me as real square-shooters, and I wouldn't hesitate to do business with them again.
> 
> As to the sympathy expressed for Mears in this matter, I have been told by an American who had ties to Bookster--and I can't vouch for the truth of this, it's strictly hearsay--that Mears double-crossed the people at Bookster, stole their business model, set themselves up as competitors and was largely responsible for Bookster's going under.


There were many reports of customers who, having paid, were left high and dry by Bookster - they perhaps may be inclined to be less trusting of the resurrected Bookster. I understand Mears were also left with unsettled accounts by Bookster - not everyone's idea of a successful double-cross.

Bookster's 'business model' appeared to involve sailing very close to the wind.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I wish Bookster all success in selling to others.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

johwal said:


> I'm very pleased to hear that Peter and Michelle are back in business. I hope they revive their Ebay store as well, which I thought was among the best.


This is my sentiment as well.

If a business goes under, creditors and customers suffer. Then, under strenuous legal requirements, the slate is wiped clean. Though I sympathize with people whom have lost money to businesses gone bankrupt, such is the name of the game.

Whining about it in this context I find somewhat childish and pointless, if the involved parties have acted in accordance with the law. It's up to everyone to decide if they want to order from the new company of whom the proprietors of a previous business who went bust are employed by, or not.

I hope for lovely Waywt pictures with new Bookster tweed jackets. Perhaps if the budget allows, I shall buy one myself.


----------



## Randy Y (Apr 19, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> This is my sentiment as well.
> 
> If a business goes under, creditors and customers suffer. Then, under strenuous legal requirements, the slate is wiped clean. Though I sympathize with people whom have lost money to businesses gone bankrupt, such is the name of the game.
> 
> ...


I'd respectfully disagree. There are people reading this thread who are unaware of the previous issues that have surrounded the people involved in this venture. I see nothing wrong with those who may wish to do business with them doing so with their eyes wide open.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I've just noticed they seem to have overhauled their pricing structure. It seems 'made to order' is in fact a choice of standard sizes, from £350 to £650 depending on cloth for a tweed jacket. 'Custom made' (ie. you send them your measurements, which used to be their norm) is £750 to £1050. I think I paid £290 for a MTM sports jacket from them three years ago.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Langham said:


> Bookster's 'business model' appeared to involve sailing very close to the wind.


Ah, but the new one?

The new business, as stated in the OP, is Tattersall Tweed Ltd. trading as Bookster. The director of which is a Mr. Toby David Luper. The new business is capitalized to the tune of 100 Pounds Sterling. Close to the wind?

https://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/tattersall-tweed

https://www.opencompany.co.uk/company/09015918/tattersall-tweed-limited

Mr. Luper has been a principle in several retail clothing businesses, among which is James Grant Ltd. As of last year that firm had assets of minus 134,469 Pounds with over 200,000 Pounds due to creditors.

https://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/james-grant

Having been a business owner, I understand that a balance sheet doesn't necessarily reveal that much about a business, particularly a smaller, closely held one. But also because of having been a business owner, such information doesn't engender warm and fuzzy feelings of trust.

While there are understandably many good reasons why a small firm, newly established wouldn't wish to make all of its financial information public, given the nature of the complaints, and a badly tarnished name for a once esteemed firm, if it were mine, I would feel it necessary to explain to past and prospective customers exactly what did happen, and why it will not again.

If there is no fault on the part of the business and those who've run it, why let mistaken negative speculation run rampant, when a simple, factual explanation can help build a bridge to restored client trust?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^ Impressive detective work, Flanderian.

Somehow, along with certain aggravating features from not so long ago, a rather unsettling picture of this new business is all falling into place. Of course, I hope I am badly mistaken, but some may think - once bitten ....


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> Ah, but the new one?
> 
> The new business, as stated in the OP, is Tattersall Tweed Ltd. trading as Bookster. The director of which is a Mr. Toby David Luper. The new business is capitalized to the tune of 100 Pounds Sterling. Close to the wind?
> 
> ...


Capitalization of uk ltd companies is most often £2, since that (I believe) is the legal lower limit. That says nothing of the real financial standing of the company...

Explaining exactly what happened may be tricky, especially if it would involve talking about other parties (who have lawyers of their own).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

As I said above. When I start hearing from happy buyers I'll think about sending them an order. But not immediately, not by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> As I said above. When I start hearing from happy buyers I'll think about sending them an order. But not immediately, not by any stretch of the imagination.


Would you lend a chap a wad of cash to try their services out? Am way over capitalized, practically economically inefficient with all the swag I've got backing my ass:ets


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Bjorn said:


> Capitalization of uk ltd companies is most often £2, since that (I believe) is the legal lower limit. That says nothing of the real financial standing of the company...).


Without specific knowledge of UK business structures, I suspected it was something of the sort. I believe my corporation had an initial capitalization of $500 or $1,000, and for most businesses, it is a formality. How Mr. Luper is affected by his other businesses is also unknown, but it is fair to observe, that at least on paper, things could look better for James Grant Ltd.



Bjorn said:


> Explaining exactly what happened may be tricky, especially if it would involve talking about other parties (who have lawyers of their own).


Frankly, I see no great obstacle, legal or otherwise, to telling the truth. The truth and tact are not mutually exclusive. And as I said, if it were my business, given the circumstances, I wouldn't expect anyone to do business with me absent such an explanation.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> ... it is fair to observe, that at least on paper, things could look better for James Grant Ltd.


Not to mention their creditors.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> Whining about it in this context I find somewhat childish and pointless


If you are on their payroll, I wouldn't take a check from them. :rolleyes2:


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Ah, but the new one?
> 
> The new business, as stated in the OP, is Tattersall Tweed Ltd. trading as Bookster. The director of which is a Mr. Toby David Luper.


Toby Luper was involved with Hemingway Tailors - and they used to do trunk shows with Harvie and Hudson. FWIW I was at boarding school with him - he was a year or two above me.


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

Flanderian said:


> I remember reading at the time when Bookster ceased business about a connection with Bespoke Mears. Does anyone know what the precise relationship was, and is, between the two businesses?


Don't drag Mears into it . I've had nothing but top notch service from them as recent as a few months ago . I'm not going into details but Bookster left Mears out to dry as well .


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

StephenRG said:


> FWIW I was at boarding school with him - he was a year or two above me.


Interesting coincidence. Wonder how he's faired?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Bazz said:


> Don't drag Mears into it . I've had nothing but top notch service from them as recent as a few months ago . I'm not going into details but Bookster left Mears out to dry as well .


I don't believe I dragged Mears into anything, beyond trying to establish on a factual basis whether they were a sole supplier for Bookster, one of many, and/or a creditor.

Your experience speaks well for Mears.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Isn't this kind of like starting a new energy corporation and naming it Enron in hopes of capitalizing on...well, what, exactly? Thankfully, I am not owed money, but this gives new meaning to brass cojones.


----------



## toontopo (May 27, 2013)

All in all, I am grateful to Bookster for their guidance (especially by Michelle King) on a very rewarding journey of discovery of British cloth and tailoring. Like many, I was disappointed by their unacceptable delays and then their closure in 2013, but thankfully in the universe of said cloth and tailoring there are many more suppliers out there.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> Isn't this kind of like starting a new energy corporation and naming it Enron in hopes of capitalizing on...well, what, exactly? Thankfully, I am not owed money, *but this gives new meaning to brass cojones*.


Exactly. In the immortal words of George Santayana (later borrowed by Winston Churchill), "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

drlivingston said:


> If you are on their payroll, I wouldn't take a check from them. :rolleyes2:


Sage advise indeed. Of course I can have a neutral opinion regarding a clothing manufacturer without taking their money. Otherwise, think how many AE employees this forum would host...


----------



## Neill (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello all, long time since I've posted. I've just noticed Bookster are back, and have sent them an email asking what assurances they can give that they will deliver in a timely manner. I notice their prices have gone up, some are in the region where you'd expect them to take a deposit (to cover costs of cloth) with the balance payable on delivery. I wonder if they'd do that?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Neill said:


> Hello all, long time since I've posted. I've just noticed Bookster are back, and have sent them an email asking what assurances they can give that they will deliver in a timely manner. I notice *their prices have gone up*, some are in the region where you'd expect them to take a deposit (to cover costs of cloth) with the balance payable on delivery. I wonder if they'd do that?


After all that went before, they've raised their prices?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> After all that went before, they've raised their prices?


Hate to have to be the voice of reason again (except, not really, of course ) but perhaps it's better they charge more so they can cover costs, thus not going bust again?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Neill said:


> Hello all, long time since I've posted. I've just noticed Bookster are back, and have sent them an email asking what assurances they can give that they will deliver in a timely manner. I notice their prices have gone up, some are in the region where you'd expect them to take a deposit (to cover costs of cloth) with the balance payable on delivery. I wonder if they'd do that?


That would seem a prudent and fair arrangement. I've always paid Mears that way - £100 up front, balance on completion (prior to delivery however).


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> Hate to have to be the voice of reason again (except, not really, of course  but perhaps it's better they charge more so they can cover costs, thus not going bust again?


I would rather think that they were charging extra so that they could make restitution to the people they have already screwed.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Bjorn said:


> Hate to have to be the voice of reason again (except, not really, of course  but perhaps it's better they charge more so they can cover costs, thus not going bust again?


This sounds like the logic of a Cubs fan who keeps paying more for tickets on the theory that management will one day field a decent team.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

If the Kings are in any way connected with the business, I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I note that Bookster's MTM prices for a two-piece suit from one of their "C" grade fabrics are a good deal more than full bespoke from W.W. Chan. That would seem to settle the matter for me.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

JLibourel said:


> I note that Bookster's MTM prices for a two-piece suit from one of their "C" grade fabrics are a good deal more than full bespoke from W.W. Chan. That would seem to settle the matter for me.


These prices are so much higher than the old Bookster that I can't see any advantage in ordering from them.

Edit: I will have to say that I thought the old prices absurdly low for the quality and options I received. But I wasn't caught in the final tailspin.


----------



## Neill (Jul 10, 2013)

I've had a reply to my email to them, from Peter. Apparently they are "extremely strict" on delivery times. The problem I have is that they always used to say such things, and did not keep their promises.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Neill said:


> I've had a reply to my email to them, from Peter. Apparently they are "extremely strict" on delivery times. The problem I have is that they always used to say such things, and did not keep their promises.


Refer back to post #49.


----------



## mnewb1 (Oct 26, 2012)

As they took my more then $1000.00 US and left me high and dry with Nothing!...I will never trust them again....I am more then happy to deal directly with Mears. Caveat Emptor


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got the "Dear Valued Customer" e-mail.

Brass neck indeed.

Matthew


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

^ Yup--I just got the email, too. Very interesting.

For what it's worth, my Bookster jacket wasn't made by Mears--it was made by some firm named "James Hunter, Ltd." I can't find much info about them on the internet.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone emailed them to see what they might be willing to do by way of making things right ?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

mnewb1 said:


> As they took my more then $1000.00 US and left me high and dry with Nothing!...I will never trust them again....I am more then happy to deal directly with Mears. Caveat Emptor


This is something I don't understand. If Bookster went bankrupt, an official receiver would have been appointed. That person, an officer of the court, should have contacted all creditors of Bookster, of whom you were one (albeit unsecured). Did that happen? All remaining assets of Bookster should have been frozen, realised and then divided between the creditors. Unfortunately not all creditors are equal, probably HMRC (tax) or the bank would have accounted for any assets, but there should still have been some formal communication from the receiver.

I should point out that I am not a lawyer and I may be wrong on some of the detail, but in essence that is what should happen - I know because I was once a creditor myself in another party's bankruptcy.

Since the new firm is still trading under the Bookster name, it seems there may have been some associated 'goodwill' in the name (that stretches one's credulity just a little) which itself should have been considered and valued as an asset in the bankruptcy.


----------



## mnewb1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Langham said:


> This is something I don't understand. If Bookster went bankrupt, an official receiver would have been appointed. That person, an officer of the court, should have contacted all creditors of Bookster, of whom you were one (albeit unsecured). Did that happen? All remaining assets of Bookster should have been frozen, realised and then divided between the creditors. Unfortunately not all creditors are equal, probably HMRC (tax) or the bank would have accounted for any assets, but there should still have been some formal communication from the receiver.
> 
> I should point out that I am not a lawyer and I may be wrong on some of the detail, but in essence that is what should happen - I know because I was once a creditor myself in another party's bankruptcy.
> 
> Since the new firm is still trading under the Bookster name, it seems there may have been some associated 'goodwill' in the name (that stretches one's credulity just a little) which itself should have been considered and valued as an asset in the bankruptcy.


I don't think I would qualify as a creditor, just a customer whose money was taken on deposit and most likely used to finish someone else's work....I never received the suit I ordered.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

mnewb1 said:


> As they took my more then $1000.00 US and left me high and dry with Nothing!...I will never trust them again....I am more then happy to deal directly with Mears. Caveat Emptor





mnewb1 said:


> I don't think I would qualify as a creditor, just a customer whose money was taken on deposit and most likely used to finish someone else's work....I never received the suit I ordered.


You're a creditor I would say.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Indeed he is. 

If insolvency proceedings were in fact triggered re. the entity that traded as old Bookster, then their form would depend on the nature of Bookster (i.e. limited company, unincorporated association, etc.).


----------



## Earlgrey (Nov 20, 2009)

I got the email as well.

No way to deal any business with them again although my bank succeeded to refund the cost of two orders!


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Is there any chance that the revived Bookster may hire that eminent Savile Row tailor Darren Beaman to be their head cutter and master tailor?

(Forum old-timers, the few that are left, will get the reference, and the joke!)


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, I got the "valued customer" email as well. I sent them a polite note explaining that I'm not actually a customer, as I'm still waiting for my jacket. I will keep you posted when I get a reply.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

_My Bookster's back and you're gonna be in trouble

(Hey-la-day-la my Bookster's back)

You see 'em comin' better cut out on the double

(Hey-la-day-la my Bookster's back)

You been spreading lies that they were untrue

(Hey-la-day-la my Bookster's back)

So look out now cause they're comin' after you_


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

They've been gone for such a long time

(Hey-la, hey-la, Bookster's back!)

You're gonna be sorry you were ever born

(Hey-la, hey-la, Bookster's back!)

I have several items form Peter. I acknowledge that my feelings would be quite different if I had been stung like the poor fellow in this thread who lost a grand. I have some much better than average tweed as a result of my dealings with them.


​


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

I received the email as well . I have a very good relationship with Mears now . Two suits and one jacket later . The workmanship , delivery time , customer service exceeded my expectations . No reason for me to entertain the thought of doing business with Bookster any longer . Quite happy to keep my business with Ray & Lynne Mears . Top notch firm .


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

Interesting.

Bookster's last login in this forum was today:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/member.php?25564-bookster1uk

But there's no replies to the questions in this thread, outside of the first few over a week ago.

I'd be curious as to whether there was a bankruptcy, and what the plans are to make customers who were wronged in the past, many of whom are members here, whole again.

Matthew


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Neill said:


> Hello all, long time since I've posted. I've just noticed Bookster are back, and have sent them an email asking what assurances they can give that they will deliver in a timely manner. I notice their prices have gone up, some are in the region where you'd expect them to take a deposit (to cover costs of cloth) with the balance payable on delivery. I wonder if they'd do that?


I had an arrangement like that with Bookster.

Alas for me...!


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

Ματθαῖος said:


> Bookster's last login in this forum was today:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/member.php?25564-bookster1uk


And again today.


----------



## duckbill (Jul 15, 2008)

zzdocxx said:


> Has anyone emailed them to see what they might be willing to do by way of making things right ?


I was offered the opportunity of having the money I paid towards a suit which I never saw be applied to another order on a suit whose price was far more than that charged by Mears. Hmmm... let me see.... I could choose to overpay for a suit and send you *more* money to try to get back the *last* money I sent you for a suit you never delivered? No, that doesn't sound like a good idea!

Naturally, my follow-up emails requesting even a partial refund have been ignored.

Here's the new Bookster, same as the old Bookster!*

*But with much higher prices.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

duckbill said:


> I was offered the opportunity of having the money I paid towards a suit which I never saw be applied to another order on a suit whose price was far more than that charged by Mears. Hmmm... let me see.... I could choose to overpay for a suit and send you *more* money to try to get back the *last* money I sent you for a suit you never delivered? No, that doesn't sound like a good idea!
> 
> Naturally, my follow-up emails requesting even a partial refund have been ignored.
> 
> ...


I don't know. My sources say they are planning to refuse to make good in half the time as previously, so perhaps that is new and improved.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> I don't know. My sources say they are planning to refuse to make good in half the time as previously, so perhaps that is new and improved.


-LOL-


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> I don't know. My sources say they are planning to refuse to make good in half the time as previously, so perhaps that is new and improved.


:icon_hailthee:


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> I don't know. My sources say they are planning to refuse to make good in half the time as previously, so perhaps that is new and improved.


:thumbs-up:


----------



## John Mears (Mar 26, 2014)

Flanderian said:


> I remember reading at the time when Bookster ceased business about a connection with Bespoke Mears. Does anyone know what the precise relationship was, and is, between the two businesses?


Bookster were our customer, Mears were their supplier. Regarding the new Bookster there is no connection whatso ever.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

John Mears said:


> Bookster were our customer, Mears were their supplier. Regarding the new Bookster there is no connection whatso ever.


Thank you!

A very concise but thorough explanation.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

John Mears said:


> Bookster were our customer, Mears were their supplier. Regarding the new Bookster there is no connection whatso ever.


And the plot thickens...


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

John Mears said:


> Bookster were our customer, Mears were their supplier. Regarding the new Bookster there is no connection whatso ever.


Thank you!

Matthew


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

John Mears said:


> Bookster were our customer, Mears were their supplier. Regarding the new Bookster there is no connection whatso ever.


Hard to believe Bookster is trying to reconnect with the customers that were burnt by them when their firm claimed bankruptcy in July 2013 . They may want to try to invest in a new customer base that isn't aware of their past . I was fortunate that my bank refunded my money through my charge card . I was contacted by Mears and they offered to complete my original order . I spoke to Ray Mears on the telephone and he offered to tailor my garments and I paid on completion . I don't think this is their normal procedure but knowing how I felt I think he wanted to try my make bad situation end in a pleasent way . He and his wife Lynne completely get the customer service thing and also service after the sale . They have made several garments for me since then . Lovely work and a top shelf firm .


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

I received a response from Peter King in response to my query about the state of my undelivered jacket. The new enterprise would be willing to give me a discount in the value of 50% of my loss. So, a discount of £189 for a total of £326.17. Frankly, this is more than I was expecting, yet not enough to suck another nickel out of my pocket.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

velomane said:


> I received a response from Peter King in response to my query about the state of my undelivered jacket. The new enterprise would be willing to give me a discount in the value of 50% of my loss. So, a discount of £189 for a total of £326.17. Frankly, this is more than I was expecting, yet not enough to suck another nickel out of my pocket.


Smart :idea: !!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

velomane said:


> I received a response from Peter King in response to my query about the state of my undelivered jacket. The new enterprise would be willing to give me a discount in the value of 50% of my loss. So, a discount of £189 for a total of £326.17. Frankly, this is more than I was expecting, yet not enough to suck another nickel out of my pocket.











Let me make sure I understand this: If you send them more unsecured money, they promise a credit of 1/2 the money you paid for nothing will applied to the full retail price of goods that will not be delivered, if at all, until some unspecified time in the future, do I have that right?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> Let me make sure I understand this: If you send them more unsecured money, they promise a credit of 1/2 the money you paid for nothing will applied to the full retail price of goods that will not be delivered, if at all, until some unspecified time in the future, do I have that right?


I am baffled... They are like bank robbers who return to the scene of the crime to find out if you wish to invest in future bank heists.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Why would anyone bother? Mears Bespoke MTO is 1/2 the price Bookster is now charging.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 12355
> 
> 
> Let me make sure I understand this: If you send them more unsecured money, they promise a credit of 1/2 the money you paid for nothing will applied to the full retail price of goods that will not be delivered, if at all, until some unspecified time in the future, do I have that right?


I hear they've got some bargains on CDOs for packaged sub-prime mortgage debt too.


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, all I can say, as a customer of Peter and Michele's almost from Day One, is that I'm glad they've risen from the ashes of the Great Recession. Please know that the British judge overseeing their bankruptcy found absolutely no wrongdoing on the part of the Kings and praised them for all they tried to do to do right by their customers. I'll be up front, I did not lose any funds in the company's final tailspin ... and yes, I may feel differently if I had ... but I've come to regard Peter as a friend over the years. He and Michele were friends when Bookster was at the top, they were friends at the company's nadir and they're my friends now as he tries to come back from every business owner's nightmare.

Perhaps this personal tale of mine will shed some light on why I feel this way. Back in early 2012, I was in market for my first, high-end leather jacket, and Aero Leather of Scotland was at the top of my list. Because I thought it would be an easier ordering process, I worked with a person stateside who portrayed himself as Aero's U.S. representative. I put down a deposit with him and began the wait for my jacket. Three months later, a month past the delivery time promised, I received a letter from Aero Scotland informing me there was no record of my order ever being entered into their system. They said I needed to immediately contact the person I'd dealt with, as he was a private businessman with NO relation to Aero Scotland. I contacted the person in question, who said he'd refund me my deposit by the end of that day. That was the last I heard from him. Ever.

Fortunately for me, Bank of America did a chargeback to my card, and I was not out of any money. Ken Calder, the founder of Aero, set me up with a jacket like the one I'd ordered for a very good price. Since then, I've gotten several jackets from Aero and their U.S. stockist.

To get to my point, the person in Aero USA scandal never once reached out to me or any of the other 80 or so customers who were out of money with no jacket. Never.

Peter and Michele and the new Bookster, to my understanding, have indeed reached out customers and are doing everything they can to try to rebuild broken relationships. Peter's even been commenting on this very thread, though he's had more than a few brickbats thrown his way. That says a lot, in my book, about the man he is. He and Michele lost practically everything in the flameout of the company, emerging with little more than the roof over their heads.

Would I order another fabulous tweed from Peter and the new Bookster? Absolutely.

And I would hope even the folks who got burned in the Bookster tailspin would give Peter and Michele a chance.

Before anyone accuse me of being a Bookster shill or paid poster, I'm not. I'm just someone who knows and TRUSTS the Kings.

Take care, everyone, and have a good upcoming week.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

JLAnderson said:


> Perhaps this personal tale of mine will shed some light on why I feel this way. Back in early 2012, I was in market for my first, high-end leather jacket, and Aero Leather of Scotland was at the top of my list. Because I thought it would be an easier ordering process, I worked with a person stateside who portrayed himself as Aero's U.S. representative. I put down a deposit with him and began the wait for my jacket. Three months later, a month past the delivery time promised, I received a letter from Aero Scotland informing me there was no record of my order ever being entered into their system. They said I needed to immediately contact the person I'd dealt with, as he was a private businessman with NO relation to Aero Scotland. I contacted the person in question, who said he'd refund me my deposit by the end of that day. That was the last I heard from him. Ever.


I think the question for you is, would you do business with the erstwhile Aero representative? I believe it is the same situation faced by those who got burned by the Kings. And as for the Kings reaching out to the customers who got burned, I have not heard this from them. When confronted by their former customers [not the King's reaching out to them] they have offered some unsatisfactory proposals of a discount on over priced items to begin with. No thank you. I say get me once shame on you, get me twice, shame on me.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

JLAnderson said:


> ...Peter's ... had more than a few brickbats thrown his way. That says a lot, in my book, about the man he is. He and Michele lost practically everything in the flameout of the company, emerging with little more than the roof over their heads.
> 
> Would I order another fabulous tweed from Peter and the new Bookster? Absolutely.
> 
> ...


One can only feel sorry, in the end, for people who have been hauled over the red-hot burning coals of the insolvency court. However, if they emerged from it with a roof over their heads they may be quite fortunate, as technically even that can be sold to repay their debtors.

Your faith in the Kings, despite all you must have read of them here, does you great credit, in a way.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

JLAnderson said:


> And I would hope even the folks who got burned in the Bookster tailspin would give Peter and Michele a chance.


Back in 2001, I was playing some golf with friends at a local course. I spotted a snake slithering across the 11th fairway. Full of beer and false courage, I uttered the immortal ******* line, "Hey, ya'll... Watch this!" Well, 13 shots of antivenom and 5 days of intensive care later, one thing is for certain, I will never grab another snake. I am afraid that my brain forces me to apply the same logic to Bookster.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ You make me smile!

Very few fellows willing to make an admission such as yours!

You're alright brother.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

JLAnderson said:


> Perhaps this personal tale of mine will shed some light on why I feel this way. Back in early 2012, I was in market for my first, high-end leather jacket, and Aero Leather of Scotland was at the top of my list. Because I thought it would be an easier ordering process, I worked with a person stateside who portrayed himself as Aero's U.S. representative. I put down a deposit with him and began the wait for my jacket. Three months later, a month past the delivery time promised, I received a letter from Aero Scotland informing me there was no record of my order ever being entered into their system. They said I needed to immediately contact the person I'd dealt with, as he was a private businessman with NO relation to Aero Scotland. I contacted the person in question, who said he'd refund me my deposit by the end of that day. That was the last I heard from him. Ever.
> 
> Fortunately for me, Bank of America did a chargeback to my card, and I was not out of any money. Ken Calder, the founder of Aero, set me up with a jacket like the one I'd ordered for a very good price. Since then, I've gotten several jackets from Aero and their U.S. stockist.
> 
> To get to my point, the person in Aero USA scandal never once reached out to me or any of the other 80 or so customers who were out of money with no jacket. Never.


I believe (but I am not certain) that Aero of Scotland--although they had NO connection to the US person who claimed to be representing them apart from fulfilling the orders he placed with them--asked persons who could secure no other reprieve from his wrongdoing to contact them, and they then fulfilled the orders at their own expense.

I'm afraid that my experience with Bookster (both old and new) has been very, very different.

I have no hesitation in dealing with Aero!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Good heavens DRL .


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Back in 2001, I was playing some golf with friends at a local course. I spotted a snake slithering across the 11th fairway. Full of beer and false courage, I uttered the immortal ******* line, "Hey, ya'll... Watch this!" Well, 13 shots of antivenom and 5 days of intensive care later, one thing is for certain, I will never grab another snake. I am afraid that my brain forces me to apply the same logic to Bookster.


Rattlesnake, copperhead, cottonmouth, or coral?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Good ol' juvenile cottonmouth... Corals are extremely rare around here. Good thing, too... I do not want to even think about a neurotoxic bite.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Good ol' juvenile cottonmouth... Corals are extremely rare around here. Good thing, too... I do not want to even think about a neurotoxic bite.


It's really, really hard to get bitten by a coral snake. Since they're a rear-fanged species you almost have to jam your finger down their throat. A juvenile cottonmouth, on the other hand . . . let's just say it's no wonder you had such a bad time. Those young guys have little to no control over how much venom they inject.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

momsdoc said:


> Why would anyone bother? Mears Bespoke MTO is 1/2 the price Bookster is now charging.


Not only Mears, but many if not most US MTM suppliers, if I have my Pound/Dollar calculations roughly right. I had no problems with Bookster, but I dealt with them because of the terrific value-for-dollar deals. Even without their baggage, I don't see the point of dealing with them now.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

Did anyone else get an email today?

Interestingly, it had broken links to the images.

Matthew


----------



## Merlin (Nov 25, 2014)

I should like to put in a good word for Stuart Sargent, of Elite Bespoke Tailoring, who helped cut my losses after the Fall of the House of Bookster. I had paid up front for a three-piece herringbone with extra trousers from Bookster. There were long delays and a chain of explanations but it did not arrive. After the Bookster collapse, Stuart got in touch with me, and many other Bookster clients, to see what could be salvaged from the situation. He had been doing CMT for them, mainly on trousers and waistcoats, and had the patterns for mine. Fortunately Stuart had recieved the special order cloth from Bookster. He negotiated with Mears (who had been due to make the jacket) and together they came up with a very low price to complete the suit.

I went with the offer and received my suit within a few weeks. I was very pleased indeed and decided that, this time, throwing good money after bad had been a sound move.

Since the Bookster collapse, Stuart has set up a website to market his work under the banner of Elite Bespoke Tailoring. It offers a similar range of cloths and services to the excellent Mears and pricing is much the same. It is really worth looking at. I have had five pairs of trousers - tweed, flannel and cords - from Elite since the herringbone suit and have been very pleased with them all. I can certainly feel another suit coming on! 

The service is personal and delivery times are good. With Elite and Mears offering a quality service, Bookster is going to have an uphill task wooing customers back from them.


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the report, Merlin. You must certainly be the best dressed man in Aberystwyth. I had the pleasure of visiting your city while honeymooning in the UK. My wife is a Brummie who now lives in Canada.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

There was a young maid of Aberystwyth,


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally Posted by *drlivingston* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1588178#post1588178 Back in 2001, I was playing some golf with friends at a local course. I spotted a snake slithering across the 11th fairway. Full of beer and false courage, I uttered the immortal ******* line, "Hey, ya'll... Watch this!" Well, 13 shots of antivenom and 5 days of intensive care later, one thing is for certain, I will never grab another snake. I am afraid that my brain forces me to apply the same logic to Bookster.





Reuben said:


> Rattlesnake, copperhead, cottonmouth, or coral?


Hard to say since the snake died!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

No one there is answering my e-mails!

Anyone have a viable e-mail for anyone there please PM me. THANKS.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Andy said:


> No one there is answering my e-mails!
> 
> Anyone have a viable e-mail for anyone there please PM me. THANKS.


Hi Andy,
We did reply? We were expecting a reply? best email address for us is [email protected] or [email protected] and of course we are in business


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

bookster1uk said:


> Hi Andy,
> We did reply? We were expecting a reply? best email address for us is [email protected] or [email protected] and of course we are in business


Of course.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Been sending e-mail to both of those, including some others with NO REPLY!

How rude!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Andy said:


> Been sending e-mail to both of those, including some others with NO REPLY!
> *How rude*!


I hate to be one of those "I told you so" kind of people, but....


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

bookster1uk said:


> Hi Andy,
> We did reply? We were expecting a reply? best email address for us is [email protected] or [email protected] and of course we are in business


Finally heard from Peter via PM not an e-mail!


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Andy said:


> No one there is answering my e-mails!
> 
> Anyone have a viable e-mail for anyone there please PM me. THANKS.


Second verse, same as the first.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Flairball said:


> Second verse, same as the first.


^^ LMAO!! Exactly! Are you in Japan yet, Flairball?


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

Did anyone else get an email this weekend? I did.

Matthew


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Ματθαῖος said:


> Did anyone else get an email this weekend? I did.
> 
> Matthew


Ummmm.... Nope. Was it actually intended to go to you? Or did Crookster send it to you by mistake?


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> Ummmm.... Nope. Was it actually intended to go to you? Or did Crookster send it to you by mistake?


Not on mistake. I'm on their mailing list and they meant to send it to me.

Click for larger:


----------



## Merlin (Nov 25, 2014)

I hope you have good memories of Aberystwyth, Best dressed man here - not d
difficult to achieve! Ha!


----------

